# Possible to pre-grill brats/hamburgers and soak overnight?



## Mateo1041

Hi all,

We're throwing a party tomorrow and would like to pre-grill hot dogs, brats, and hamburgers.  At potlucks we've attended in the past, I've seen where they have a big pot/pan with everything floating/soaking in juices.  It was delicious.  Is there a special trick to doing this, and can it also be done with hamburgers as well?  My concern would be with them falling apart in juice overnight after being pre-grilled.  I've seen it done before with brats and hot dogs, but not hamburgers.

The hot dogs and brats are standard packaged and hamburger meat is frozen patties.

Thanks,
- Matt


----------



## Nick Prochilo

The night before? Serious? I think not!


----------



## bigwheel

Since the big event is today may be too late on this one. General game plan on the brats is you can either simmer them in a little water/beer for a bit just till they puff up then throw them on the grill to finish. Now some yankees do it vice versa which is grill them first then pan them up and keep them warm in a pan or pot along with beer butter onyawns etc. I think that is how Colonel Sanders er..I mean Dr. BBQ does it. They call it the steam bath or sauna method or something to that effect.  Should also work on the dawgs if you want to treat them the same way. I would attempt to grill up the burgers fresh. 

bigwheel


----------



## bolognaringranch

I'm with bigwheel on this one..


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Uhhh ... just curious. WHY would you not want to serve fresh food?


----------



## Old Dave

You can serve all of it out of a pan of Lipton Onion Soup but just don't put it in there until you are about ready to serve it up. You could also include some sausage burgers in it as well for another great treat.


----------



## Mateo1041

Well, I decided to pre-grill the brats around 10:00pm the night before and marinate overnight in a liquid base.  Base was beer, chili powder, onion, celery, soy sauce, worcestershire sauce, garlic powder, brown sugar, Jack Daniels mustard, pepper, canola oil, and bacon.  Put in the fridge overnight and warmed to a boil right before.  Then put it on the top burner on low throughout the day.

Let me tell you, it turned out great.  Everyone loved it.  Surprised myself, actually.  Would do it again.

I did decide to do the hot dogs and burgers on the grill the day of.

Made a pretty big batch and will probably throw the brat leftovers in a cheese potato soup this week.  That'll be yummy.  

Pic:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/27261186@N06/5091213902/


----------



## Goober

Well glad it turned out good. I can eat my own body weight in grilled brats or at least can eat em till the sour kraut and mustard runs out. Fine job. 

bigwheel


----------

